
Weird HN hack - dehef
I just see on the front page a weird submission. &quot;Agen Poker Online Uang Asli Terbaik Dan Terpercaya&quot; to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;asiapoker303.asia&#x2F;<p>It has been flaggued and remove.<p>More information on this, there is a lot of these?
======
greenyoda
Yes, lots of people spam HN with links promoting various off-topic sites
(gambling, escort services, sports videos, etc.).

These usually get killed very quickly, and the users/sites end up getting
banned by the moderators.

~~~
newsapp-io
Yes, exactly and HN should take few more steps against it.

~~~
greenyoda
What additional steps would you suggest?

~~~
bausshf
To send rotten fruits by mail to their business address.

~~~
Petrakis
There are also services that ship poop from the animal of your choice (from
their catalog)

He was probably refering to automatize the removal, with crawlers or so.

